# Wild Camping or Parking for Cairnryhan Ferry?



## frankandteen (May 1, 2005)

Have to get the Ferry from Cairnryan and would like to know if anyone has found a place to stay overnight somewhere close. Preferable Wild Camping. :?:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

How close? You can park overnight at the riverside car park in the centre of Newton Stewart.

At least that is what we we told when we stopped there last year.

It's 30 miles/45mins from Cairnryan.

Google Maps 54.957029,-4.48128


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Stairhaven 30 mins from ferry and the is a MHFs member living in one of the bungalows near the car park.

N 54 50 49 65 W4 47 34 01


----------

